# IPod Touch Jailbreaking



## chriskennard (Oct 24, 2009)

I was contemplating whether to jailbreak my ipod touch, second gen. If I jailbreak it, will I lose all of my apps and music on it? That is really the only thing that is stopping me from jailbreaking. Also, will it still be able to sync with itunes?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Please review our rules again.

We are not permitted to help you hack into iPod.

Post is closed.


----------

